# Heidemann Werke Einbeck help



## merlin278 (Jul 11, 2015)

I have an all original Heidemann Werke Einbeck bike. I have no information on this company or the year of the bike itself. I am going to be selling this so any idea on value would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## T-Mar (Jul 12, 2015)

Being German, it almost certainly uses a Fichtel & Sachs rear hub, in which case there will be a date code on the shell and these are typically no more than one year off the age of bicycle, provided the hub is original. Up to and including 1957 they used a two numeral, open format date code (i.e. 43 = 1943, 57 = 1957, etc.). Starting in 1958 they used an alpha character, where A = 1958, B = 1959, etc. 

The pictured HWE sold on Ebay about a month ago for $125 US. It was similar to yours but with a lighting system and appeared to quite a bit newer. If you use Ebay's advanced search function, you can search completed listings and sold items.


----------



## merlin278 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------

